# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  SyncMate 2.5: простая синхронизация ПК на базе Mac OS X с множеством устройств

## SDA

Компания Eltima Software http://mac.eltima.ru/ сообщает о выпуске SyncMate 2.5 - утилиты, позволяющей синхронизировать компьютер на базе операционной системы Mac OS X с различными устройствами: телефонами на базе Windows Mobile или Nokia S40, компьютерами на базе Mac OS X или Windows, USB накопителями, игровыми консолями Sony PSP, учётной записью Google, а также создавать и хранить резервные копии данных в онлайновом хранилище компании. 
Среди новых функций и опций в SyncMate 2.5 появились следующие:
Добавлена возможность автоматической синхронизации данных (Автосинхронизация). Позволяет задавать различные условия синхронизации: синхронизировать, когда устройство подключено, синхронизировать каждые Х минут, и т.д.
Синхронизация данных в реальном времени (опция доступна только при синхронизации папок между Mac OS X и другими Maс, Sony PSP, ПК на базе Windows и USB накопителями). Как только данные изменятся в одном из двух устройств, во втором устройстве они сразу же будут обновлены.
Встроенный видео-конвертер, который переводит видео в различные форматы: AVI, MPG, MP4, WMV, ASF, 3GP, позволяя, таким образом, изменять размер видео и конвертировать это видео в любой формат, который поддерживается устройствами пользователя
При синхронизации закладок Safari между ПК на базе Mac OS X и Windows можно выбирать в каком браузере на компьютере на базе Windows сохранять эти закладки (Opera, Firefox или Chrome)
Добавлена опция синхронизации iTunes&Video и iPhoto между несколькими Mac OS X компьютерами
- Синхронизация Mac и устройств на базе Windows Mobile возможна по Bluetooth (также поддерживается синхронизация по Wi-Fi или через USB)
Возможность поиска по SMS-сообщениям и Истории вызовов
Экспорт SMS сообщений в форматы TXT, CSV, HTML.
Возможность игнорировать USB устройства в случае, если синхронизироваться с ними нет необходимости.
Утилита SyncMate представлена в двух версиях - бесплатной и Expert. Бесплатная версия позволяет синхронизировать контакты и календарь в Mac с их аналогами в поддерживаемых устройствах, а также хранить резервные копии этих данных в онлайн хранилище (бесплатная версия предлагает 50 Мбайт пространства для хранения данных). SyncMate Free позволяет просматривать SMS сообщения Nokia S40 или Windows Mobile телефонов прямо на Mac, а также просматривать информацию о телефоне на компьютере (состояние карты памяти, батареи и другую). 

Expert-версия предлагает намного больше опций синхронизации: с ней можно синхронизировать музыку, видео, изображения, закладки, напоминания, задачи, заметки, почту и отдельные папки с файлами между Mac и поддерживаемыми устройствами (набор опций синхронизации зависит от выбранного устройства). Возможна Автосинхронизация всех устройств с компьютером на базе Mac OS X. Размер доступного пользователю этой версии онлайнового хранилища - 200 Мбайт. SyncMate Expert позволяет отправлять SMS сообщения прямо с компьютера, экспортировать их, поддерживает поиск по сообщениям и истории вызовов, позволяет устанавливать .cab файлы с телефона Windows Mobile прямо с Mac OS X. 

Утилита SyncMate совместима с MAC OS X версий 10.4, 10.5 и 10.6. Поддерживаемые устройства должны работать на базе одной из ОС - Windows Mobile 5, 6, 6.1, 6.5; Nokia S40 (только телефоны с Bluetooth); Sony PSP (прошивка 2.7.1 или выше); MS Windows 2000, XP, Vista. Дополнительную информацию о SyncMate можно найти на сайте разработчика. http://mac.eltima.ru/sync-mac.html

Как ранее писала редакция THG, компьютеры и ноутбуки Mac имеют большую армию поклонников. Однако насколько хорошо они справляются с играми? Можно ли рекомендовать такой компьютер геймеру? Можно ли играть под Mac OS? Насколько хуже или лучше работают игры под Mac OS по сравнению с ПК? Мы решили ответить на эти вопросы, проведя тесты игр под Mac OS и Windows на компьютерах MacBook, MacBook Pro и iMac. http://www.thg.ru/game/apple_mac_gamer_pc/index.html

http://www.thg.ru/technews/20100113_233700.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

